# Mini serphent - 22mm



## morras (20/8/16)

Any vendors still have stock of this tank ?


----------



## SAVapeGear (20/8/16)

Hi

Yes we still have stock:

http://savapegear.co.za/collections/rba-and-rta/products/wotofo-serpent-mini-rta?variant=22797693190


----------

